# 2009 Toro Z Master overheat/shutdown



## ranger519 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have been having a problem with a mower. It just will overheat and shutdown, or may just shutdown. Its like it vapor locks. I have had it to the dealer many times, with the last they replaced the motor under warranty? Can anyone help me troubleshoot?

Scott


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Which engine does it have?? Is this machine being used for commercial work??


----------



## ranger519 (Jan 9, 2012)

It has the 27 hp Kawasaki. It is being used for commercial work (city parks). I have another that is a 2004 that is identical. Not a problem at all with that one. Even on cold days, this will act up.


----------



## bozodog (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd look for an air leak on the intake side... Running lean causes overheating.


----------

